# food !



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

hi we have booked our hoilday for the 17th of june ! i was just wondering if anyone could tell me where i could buy shopping ( food ) for the first day we are based in pathos but we have transport im allso a veggi so after any veggi sausages ect  any help would be appreciated thanks fleur ( 6 weeks to go )


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

There are lots of supermarkets , fruit markets, Ect but till you find your way 
There is a big pappiontoneos one street back from harbour across from debs! 
Have a nice time .
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

icedgem32 said:


> hi we have booked our hoilday for the 17th of june ! i was just wondering if anyone could tell me where i could buy shopping ( food ) for the first day we are based in pathos but we have transport im allso a veggi so after any veggi sausages ect  any help would be appreciated thanks fleur ( 6 weeks to go )


Where are you staying in Paphos fleur?
If we know exactly where it will be easier to point you in the right direction of a fruit market close by.

Oh by the way its Paphos not pathos. Nowadays it is actually spelt Pafos as the spelling was changed to make it easier for foreigners.


----------

